# Need some suggestions on brake services



## jtext (Sep 7, 2008)

Dear all,

I am torn between getting my B14 sentra GA's brake system fixed or not. The car is really old with 11 years and 120K. The brake has always felt a little soft. A mechanic at a shop told me that the right rear cylinder is leaking, due to the drum is worn beyond allowed maximum diameter. The right front brake pad is worn much worse than the driver front brake pad. I think that it is because it is working harder due to the leaking in the other loop. The mechanic didn't tell me this reason, but simply mentioning there is something wrong with the brake system. They quoted 550$ for changing all discs, drums, brake pads, shoes, and two rear cylinders.

Now my question is: is it really worth putting 550$ onto this car? Is there any other solution? I appreciate all your suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## Jr71vette (Dec 13, 2003)

replace both rear wheel cylinders and pads, since the brake fluid has contaminated the pads. also check and see if the right front caliper slide pins are lubricated. if they are not, then that caliper will not slide when you release the brake and it will cause the pads to wear faster on that side since they are still in contact with the rotor assy. if they are dry, sand the pins with emory cloth and lubricate them with anti-seize or multipurpose grease-a sure giveaway to seized caliper pins is when you are driving and you hit the brakes repeatedly, you will notice the rotor is turninig blue from the heat or it will smoke from the friction heat. hope this helps.


----------



## jtext (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi, Jr71vette.Thank you very much. I think that I have learned my lesson. I have been ignoring the brake inspection for quite some time. I may have some excuse as I have to use the jack coming with the car to lift it up. Time to get a cheap floor jack.


----------

